# Understanding all your fancy colors.



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

Woah!!! I love learning how to post in some threads

Something that has been on my mind all day!!!!

All your fancy colors!!!!! Hee hee

Red - means very important it seems like main leader

Baby Blue- a staff member who likes to be here and helps red make decisions.

Orange- I only met one guy and he didn't say much about his duties. He had a weird screen name like "BoBo"

Yellow-  after reading some posts I think maybe they are enemies from other sites or visitors

Green- like me!!! Seem to be older and experienced members.

If I forgot a color please let me know and I'm sorry

Hee hee


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 7, 2014)

****ing smarty pants


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

This guy is cleary on recs;
Can someone very his age......


----------



## KennyP (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice try rookie! No enemy here tho! Just a guy who wants to learn about life!!


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

I almost forgot!!!!!


Also!!!!

Darker red- seems like the ones who spend time in that instant messenger box up above. They all seem like comedians.  


Hee h hee he


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes u did forget one......A very very important one.....Purple! Hee hee...Oh yea and coming soon "pink" just for u! Ur such a special guy


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

Alright KK, u gotta take an age test....
It's only one question you gotta answer;
Let me know when your ready.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

This is your age test KK;
How does pussy taste......


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> This is your age test KK;
> How does pussy taste......



The suspense is killing me......


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

That's a bit vulgar

Aren't some ladies members here as well?

But since you asked, black pussy taste like rotten roast beef smothered in expired mayonaise.

White pussy tastes like licking a wet battery.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

Why do you keep asking my age?!?!?!?!?!

You up to something?  

Hee hee

I'm just joshing ya


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

So cleary we've established your under the age of 12


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So cleary we've established your under the age of 12



 He's just joshin ya! Lol this guy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2014)

I've never licked a wet battery. I've also never licked a pussy that tasted like what I think a wet battery would taste like.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've never licked a wet battery. I've also never licked a pussy that tasted like what I think a wet battery would taste like.



He is actually right. I have gotten a metallic taste before.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is actually right. I have gotten a metallic taste before.



I've had the metallic taste as well


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 7, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I've had the metallic taste as well



Huh..,well it appears then that this poor bastard has eaten some rotten roast beef smothered in spoiled mayonnaise.  Sounds like a hooker,  yeah Trin, he's under age.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 7, 2014)

im so ****ing confused right now...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 7, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I've had the metallic taste as well



Must of been all the iron in their blood. Nasty ****ers. Lol


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 7, 2014)

Huh? We talking keto diet here???????


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't like this persons username!


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 7, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> Green- like me!!! Seem to be older and experienced members.




This is incorrect. Don't worry tho, looks like you will be green for a very long time, I'm sure you'll get it eventually.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 7, 2014)

Drunk, High and stupid is no way to go through life son.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds like some of you have been licking the wrong pussies.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

Seems like the important members are in 

Light red, baby blue and orange.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 7, 2014)

The important people are the members that contribute and dont act like a dooche. Dont matter the color.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> Seems like the important members are in
> 
> Light red, baby blue and orange.


Trying to figure out who to pm?

Who cares about the colors of one's username


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 7, 2014)

Why don't you stop posting random dumb sh!t like this and throw yourself in front of a bus.  

oh, I almost forgot.........Hee Hee.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 7, 2014)

PM? I don't get the lingo yet, sorry. Hee hee

Everyone seems to be learning a lot from the important members I pointed out. 

I think yall are a great bunch and I'm so happy to have stumbled upon this website

On a side note!!!!! LoL. Where did that screen name rumpy run off to? He doesn't really like cats does he? Seems like a gimmick


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 7, 2014)

It's like i want him 2be banned, but we need someone to fuk with lol but at the same time he aggitates/irritates the fuk outta me....
Fuk it iim gonna go eat some battery acid pussy drenced in mayonnaise.....


----------



## Yaya (Sep 7, 2014)

All the members here are important in certain ways..As I said before u silly fuk, keep researching and remain positive. 
Something about u I actually like, just don't fall off the deep end one day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is actually right. I have gotten a metallic taste before.



Either you had expired pussy or it was that time of month.....


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Either you had expired pussy or it was that time of month.....



Red wings ftw.....lol


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> The important people are the members that contribute and dont act like a dooche. Dont matter the color.


I like being a douche!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 7, 2014)

Ass tastes like ass.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I like being a douche!



Obviously.......


----------



## Jada (Sep 7, 2014)

I will not do doggie


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 7, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Obviously.......



Shut up babe, no one asked for your god damn input!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 7, 2014)

docd187123 said:


> either you had expired pussy or it was that time of month.....


eeeewwwww!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jada said:


> I will not do doggie



You're missing out on so much Jada. The real Kiss does doggie all the time


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> eeeewwwww!!!!!



Expired, yes. Time of the month, red wings lmao


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 7, 2014)

Yaya said:


> All the members here are important in certain ways..As I said before u silly fuk, keep researching and remain positive.
> Something about u I actually like, just don't fall off the deep end one day



And there is something that I don't.. .idk but something is off with this character.


----------

